

Tesla Hackathon - nparsons08

I&#x27;m thinking about holding a Tesla Hackathon and looking for a few themes. Any ideas?
======
angersock
First place prize should be a blow up doll of Elon Musk so people have
something to fellate.

~~~
nparsons08
I like where you're going with this.

